# Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos VS Sarah Kaufman



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

VS










Let's say they fight at 140 lb Catch weight


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Cyborg would probably have problems with the cut.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Sarah has very good hands and throws nice combinations. She has tight boxing. A better match-up for Sarah would be Gina Carano. Cris Cyborg's aggressiveness cannot be matched by any woman. Cris would finish Sarah in 1 round. Cyborg has a big strength advantage, a great chin, power punching advantage and her ground & pound has proven to be unstoppable. Jan Finney is a big, strong chick with an unreal chin and just barely made it out of the 1st round. Finney cracked Cris with 2 flush right hands early in the 2nd rd. that didn't even phase Cyborg. She attacked immediately landing a massive knee and 2 more huge shots to the face. There is a big gap between Cris Cyborg and the rest of the pack. She's too strong, aggressive and hits like a truck...


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Cyborg does everything better and is larger.

Although I could see Kaufman making it to a decision.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

although Sarah is mah girl... she is severely over matched for strength & striking vs Cyborg


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I voted Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos VS Sarah Kaufman


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Cyborg by destruction.
She is a freak of nature. She is evil! She punches lik she wants to make a hole in her opponents' face. That's not normal!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

As much as Sarah impressed me, and countless others, Cyborg is in a different league than virtually all female MMA fighters.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cyborg is too tough, strong, and aggressive for everyone else right now. She has walked through the competition. I don't feel like there is anyone who is going to take her belt away from her.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cyborg via destruction. There's no female fighters at this point who could touch her.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I could think of one person but she isn't in MMA yet or well trained either!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I could think of one person but she isn't in MMA yet or well trained either!


? who, Laila Ali should be a good one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's one woman but not the main girl I was thinking of, I was thinking of wrestlers Veronica Carlson and Randy Miller!


----------

